# Riverboat Works 15th Anniversary Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

15th Anniversary

It is hard to believe it's been 15 years! Ron started this business in his garage in 2002, and then moved to our present location on Hwy 291 in Salida, in 2006. Our success has been due to hard work, and loyalty from a lot of good people, like you.

Over the years, we are proud to have established dealerships in five brands of rafts: Hyside, Aire, Jack's Plastics, Rocky Mountain Rafts, and Maravia; three brands of oars: Swayer, Cataract, and Carlisle; and dozens of brands of rafting accessories including NRS and Engel.

But, our greatest pride is in our custom designed and built frames. As of last year, we have produced over 1000 fishing and whitewater frames. We took the Greg Yeager design, and for fifteen years have continually made changes to make it stronger and more functional.

This year we are building our own custom dry boxes, and tables. Along with our original design of rod holders we
have a very active in-house production facility.

As a small business, we are also proud of providing employment for seven of our local boaters and craftsmen. We have had some very talented team members through the years...here's kudos to all who have worked to make Riverboat Works the quality brand that we have become.


15th Anniversary Sale!

To celebrate we are having a store wide sale.

Everything is marked down 10%-50%. This sale is on in-store, and phone sales only... so call or come in today!!! (All web site orders need to be phoned in to get the discounts.)

Sale includes raft package deals, store display models, and demos.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

When does this sale begin/end? 

Thanks!


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Bump


----------

